
PostgreSQL 12: Foreign Keys and Partitioned Tables - chmaynard
https://www.2ndquadrant.com/en/blog/postgresql-12-foreign-keys-and-partitioned-tables/
======
miohtama
How partitioned tables increase performance under the hood? Are they written
to separate files, etc.?

